# Executive Lighting change to LED



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi, I would like to change my lighting in the Executive to led, as we will not be using hookup much on our next trip. Has anyone done this? I am keen to change the four corner swivel down lights first as they burn very hot, your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just done our swivel spot lights. Changed from Halogen to LED. Got these on ebay. Delivered from Hong Kong in about a week. Excellent service and well pleased with them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230799217107?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have no idea what your lights are like but

I added these to my van

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12v-LED-S..._Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item4aaa15b3fe

YOU DO NOT NEED 5050 be warned 5050 will hurt your eyes!!!

Also these guys for your swivel lights

http://www.ledhut.co.uk/

found them as cheap as ebay and they are a UK company in Winchester.

Simply look at your old bulb and look for its replacement...that easy


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

You can find LED equivalents of just about any bulb now on good old ebay.

I recently replaced my 6 swivel down/spotlights (4 lounge, 2 bedroom) with these -http://tinyurl.com/av539cy
Rather than a bright white light they give off a mellow warm light ideal for the evenings 

I need to replace the bulbs in my awning light and main ceilings light next but i want to make sure the led's I replace them with are just as bright as the originals, that is if i can work out how to remove the lens on the main ceiling light without ripping it clean from the roof :lol:


----------

